# diesel/electric tractor



## woodie (Jun 11, 2010)

I am interested in building a diesel electric drive articulated front end loader/tractor with a 3 point and pto. I am planing on using the drive axles from a semi for the front and back. I have 6.9 diesel with turbo intercooler (200 HP) for hydraulics and generator. I have a spicer 3 speed aux with a low,direct and overdrive for the rear and planned on using a direct drive for the front. I would love around 100 hp and 1500lb ft of torque but don't know what drive motor to use or if I should use DC of 3 phase AC. I have room for batteries and a speed of about 5 mph will be just fine. I was also planning on a electric or hydraulic pto. Oh ya I don't want to spend a ton of money on it any info you could share would be much appreciated.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

Ummmm, that is a hefty project to start with.

Difficult to give any answers as it is probably outside the experience of many members here though someone may be able to advise you.

How much work are you able to do? Have you experience of building tractors of this scale?
Why are you planning on having a transmission for the rear axle and direct drive for the front?
Are you aiming for diesel electric drive, hybrid drive?
Are you planning to charge the batteries with the the big diesel or do you want to be able to plug in for charging as well?

There are a lot of questions and answers will help forum members figure out how to help if they can.

Have you considered using two drive axles from two matching big electric forklift trucks? That would give you two motors and axles that are already built up and matched. Then you need only build your chassis and concentrate on the electric drive controller, batteries, generator, etc.


----------



## woodie (Jun 11, 2010)

I can handle the work. I was planing on using the diesel to charge the batteries, and run the hydraulics. The reason for the direct drive in front is because, I figured it could be easily turned on and off to save on taring up grass etc and when I need 4X4 it is just a mater of flipping a switch. If I need to run down the road I have the transmission in the back with the overdrive to cruse at a higher speed. It would be much easer to just use the engine to run the axles but I am looking for power. I figured the electric motor would give me the torgue I was looking for with a hydrostatic like ability.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahhh, you would need to physically disconnect the front motor or you will risk over speeding it if you decide to go up the gears on the back axle on the road. That shouldn't be so difficult if you are able to do the rest.

Do you know what all up weight you are aiming for and what your current components weigh? At low speed most of your energy will be over coming weight and rolling resistance. Aerodynamics probably won't matter so much for you.

How much range do you think you need to run?

Have you thought about using an electroydraulic pump and running everything from the batteries and only topping up with the diesel? It would give you the option of plugging in to charge if you are near a big 3ph supply.

Did you know John Deere have a hybrid drive tractor? It may be worth looking at what they have installed and how much power and battery capacity they have.


----------

